# WGUC - Cincinnati's Classical Radio Station



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just became a monthly financial supporter of my local classical station! I provide a small amount of $20 a month, it's what I can afford right now, but I feel really great about it. They are completely private and do not get government support, which also coincides with my Capitalist ideology.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I just became a monthly financial supporter of my local classical station! I provide a small amount of $20 a month, it's what I can afford right now, but I feel really great about it. They are completely private and do not get government support, which also coincides with my Capitalist ideology.


Here's something we agree on - capitalist ideology. And $20 a month is not a small amount - it's a generous contribution.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> Here's something we agree on - capitalist ideology. And $20 a month is not a small amount - it's a generous contribution.


Thanks Bulldog!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Please say hello to Susan on Sunday morning. tell her i love her!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I just became a monthly financial supporter of my local classical station! I provide a small amount of $20 a month, it's what I can afford right now, but I feel really great about it. They are completely private and do not get government support, which also coincides with my Capitalist ideology.


It looks like 7% of their funding comes from the Corporation of Public Broadcasting which receives federal funding. That isn't very much though!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Do you live in the Cincinnati area, Captain? So do I! I had been listening to the radio this past week on my daily commute and was overhearing this fundraiser. I really hope to support them one day. They just have a really great focus and programming, and minimal ads.

Did you get one of their thank-you gifts? Which one?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Do you live in the Cincinnati area, Captain? So do I! I had been listening to the radio this past week on my daily commute and was overhearing this fundraiser. I really hope to support them one day. They just have a really great focus and programming, and minimal ads.
> 
> Did you get one of their thank-you gifts? Which one?


I am in Cincy, Mason to be precise (near Kings Island). Yes, I agree, they have fantastic programming which is diverse in numerous ways! They rarely have repeats and they have a nice mix of popular classics and unknown gems.

I opted out of the thank you gifts; in order to pay for their gifts, they use a portion of your donation to pay for it. Even though they get the gifts at a discounted price, I wanted all the money to go towards the station.



We should perhaps meet up sometime! I'll be at Music Hall this weekend to see Joshua Bell, .


----------



## Steve Mc (Jun 14, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I just became a monthly financial supporter of my local classical station! I provide a small amount of $20 a month, it's what I can afford right now, but I feel really great about it. They are completely private and do not get government support, which also coincides with my Capitalist ideology.


Good for you, mate! I live in the Houston area. We used to have an absolutely wonderful classical station, Classical 91.7, but it went off the air. Not enough support it seems. Quite sad.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Steve Mc said:


> Good for you, mate! I live in the Houston area. We used to have an absolutely wonderful classical station, Classical 91.7, but it went off the air. Not enough support it seems. Quite sad.


That's unfortunate. That's why I am supporting!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I just became a monthly financial supporter of my local classical station! I provide a small amount of $20 a month, it's what I can afford right now, but I feel really great about it. They are completely private and do not get government support, which also coincides with my Capitalist ideology.


Good on you! It's always nice to have patrons for the arts. Independent public broadcasting is also a necessity for any first world society too, and I am glad we have both privately funded and publicly funded classical stations in my city.


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't like NPR "news". Some progs. are okay, but all can be accessed individually online. So I'm not interested in such mixed-format stations ... even "non-profit".

Locally, we have KUSC -- a university-based classical-music-only station. This is the ideal format, and their playlists are decent.


----------

